# FX5 intake filter



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

So I added some cherry shrimp to my 125 with the FX5. I cant find any now, so I want to cover the intake with something to block them from getting sucked up in the future. Also, I want to make it so I dont have to break down the filter to change the pads when the flow gets low. Any suggestions? I thought about making a "sock" with pre filter pads. Want to hear all and any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe you could try putting a thin layered fabric over the intake. Doesn't the Fx5 come with something to put over it to block Big debris from getting in. Almost all filters have that little cage thingy at the ends of there intakes.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I would just get a large window mesh and wrap it around the strainer and tie it onto the hose securely. It would still be a problem if your cherry shrimp ever breed. They'll get suck up.









You get the idea


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea I was thinking about putting a filter bag around it. Would that stop the baby shrimp from getting sucked up?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

a pre filter will work as good as it's going to get.

When I clean my filter, I just net the shrimp and put them back

The ones that I can't get end up flushed lol


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the worst is when you screw around with the filter head it cuts back on some current


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

It doesn't matter what you put in front of the intake becuase the suction on a FX5 is WAY more than what a shrimp could handle if it crawled anywhere near that filter. It would get sucked into the mesh then die eventually anyway so it would be just a matter of time before they all crawled too close.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you get a large prefilter sponge...like some powerheads use....it will spread out the suction over a wide area and your shrimp will be fine...even if they are crawling over it they will not feel enough pull to be hurt. I have a 1200 gph powerheard in one of my tanks...and the prefilter spreads out the suction so that tiny fish like neons are not effected when they swim under and around the intake. The larger the sponge...the less the shrimp will be effected...just make sure it is a very porous sponge and it wont effect the flow much.

Something like this sponge.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

No way any baby shrimp stand a chance against an FX5.
But maybe Grosse Gurke is right.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I put a media bag around it, but thats not a long term solution. The bag is already getting dirty and I will probably have to take it off tonight. I am going to try the sponge idea next.


----------

